# Whats the most aggressive species of chiclid?



## wrathofgeo

what do you guys think is the most aggressive chiclid to go with?

thnx,
george


----------



## J_TREAT911

from my experience its the flowerhorn, but then again that is a cichlid hybrid

the most aggresive naturally occuring cichlid would be the red devil or the dovii. i've had both and they killed everything else in their respective tanks. never put them together though...


----------



## piranha45

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581

really though, it depends on the personality of a fish more than anything-- its really not correct to say that there's a definite, absolute most aggressive cichlid specie out there that consistently outclasses all others. There are peaceful/weak umbriferums and beanis just as there are peaceful/weak midas and flowerhorns.

but anyway, the link i put up is still pretty good


----------



## wrathofgeo

thnx alot, trying to decide on what i should get.


----------



## lament configuration

pure trimac would be a nice fish for your set up


----------



## thoroughbred

p45 is right but most of us would agree its probably a dovvii once its 8" plus other than that trimac and fh but they are man made


----------



## Poseidon X

Doviis are some big nasty fish.. definately the most powerful and damaging cichlids, i dont know if i would say they are the most aggresive though as there are lots of other cichlids out there. Any large male cichlid will be a complete bad ass, on average your more likely to have a incredibly nasty tank lid slamming male when you go with a grown out fish (mainly found with hybrids) only because if they were not aggressive and were easily shaken then they would not develope a hump. nonaggressive fish do not have humps because they are stressed to easily. Another advantage is that the seller will tell you the personality of each fish and your not just picking out a random fish out of a tank of 100 that you have no clue how it could turn out.

trimac, midas, dovii, istlantum, Odos all make the list oh yeah and that mysterious N. Beani is a real maniac too.


----------



## Killer

I would say either dovii or red devil. What size tank do you have for your fish? That's really the determining factor of what type of fish you can get, most dovii get to about 24", so they need huge tanks. RD usually get to 12"-14" and can be housed in 75 gal. tanks for life usually. I've heard from several sources N. beani is very aggressive, but I have no personal experiences with it.


----------



## Poseidon X

The dovii i have seen were all running away scared and hiding behind anything they could, if they were aggressive as said and 2ft they could break the tank. Id stil like to see a video of an aggressive dovii that is continously slamming himself into the tank and ramming the lid on the tank.


----------



## 14_blast

P45 hit the nail on the head. Just want to add that pound for pound, chipokes and auratus are very aggressive.


----------



## nigaphan

piranha45 said:


> really though, it depends on the personality of a fish more than anything-- its really not correct to say that there's a definite, absolute most aggressive cichlid specie out there that consistently outclasses all others. There are peaceful/weak umbriferums and beanis just as there are peaceful/weak midas and flowerhorns.


 but in my experience full grown male FH or juvenile RD


----------



## Puma

umbees are pretty nasty, but pretty much any large male CA cichlid would work for all intent and purpose.


----------



## piranha45

nigaphan said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really though, it depends on the personality of a fish more than anything-- its really not correct to say that there's a definite, absolute most aggressive cichlid specie out there that consistently outclasses all others. There are peaceful/weak umbriferums and beanis just as there are peaceful/weak midas and flowerhorns.
> 
> 
> 
> but in my experience full grown male FH or juvenile RD
Click to expand...

 huh?


----------



## micus

well in my experience flowerhorns are nasty as hell but dont got the teeth to back it up so i would have to go with a dovii since in nature theyre main prey is other cichlids,but i also have a male con that equels the fh so its mostly on personality


----------



## thePACK

the meanest i ever had was a butterkofferi..i could not add anything into the 100g(red devil,j.d,g.t,oscars,down to plecos)..i tryed all and failed..he was the meanest s.o.b ever..he would attack me just by walking pass the tank..he use to take down fuzzies without problems..


----------



## LaZy

female FH


----------



## dracofish

Umbee...


----------



## piranha45

thePACK said:


> he use to take down fuzzies without problems..


 what are fuzzies?


----------



## thePACK

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> 
> he use to take down fuzzies without problems..
> 
> 
> 
> what are fuzzies?
Click to expand...

baby mice..friend of mine had a baby ball python and when the snake refused to eat them he would toss them into the tank..

four differnt types of mice stages

*pinkies(no fur)
*fuzzies(they have some fur on them)
*hopper(small baby mice)
*and mice


----------



## piranha45

ah, thanks for enlightening me


----------



## velli004

i say its the Flower horn cuz i have 8 of them and ther mean attack an fish i put in there :nod:


----------



## Aggressive

my cons r the meanest fish ive evr owned they even scare my redline sh and hes 2 timews bigger dem!


----------



## IDONTKARE47

flowerhorn :nod:


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455

So far from my experiance Red Devils really live up to their name. I've owned 3 in the past 1.5 years and they always end up running the tank.

Just check the name of mine in my sig.(And Ooh does he live up to that name)


----------



## Fido

This thread is almost a year old







i would vote dovii or MIDAS.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper

I'd have to go with a butterkofferi, though ive heard of them being more vegitearans than carnivorious or omnivorus, their still mean as hell.


----------



## crashbfc

people can say what they want,ive got a buttokaferi,and that sob kills any thing i put in the tank with him ,hes done killed 4 red devils 3 flower horns and a oscar,all wich was twice his size.so i stuck his mean ass in with my 2,,5 inch brandties wich are mean ass piranhas and they wont screw with him,when he comes around they hide in corners.hell they will be eating and he will take the food right out there mouth.thats balls

crashbfc


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

i had a jaguar cichlid named f*cker. I named him that for a reason.


----------



## OtheG

not only is the flower horn mean but its also the ugliest!!


----------



## lemmywinks

IMHO, you cant beat the agression of a big guapote.









So my vote would go for the king of the guapotes...... and that's the Parachromis Dovii










But there are many cichlids out there and alot of people that have diffrent opinions on the cichlid that could be classified as "the most agressive". Other very agressive species are: midas, red devils, trimaculatus, grammodes, beani, haitiensis, tetracanthus (cuban), friedricksthalli, loiselli, motaguense, managuense, many of the large veija species, festae, umbees, and my 2 favorite africans, buttikoferis, and Boulengerochromis microlepis or (emperor cichlid)


----------



## Gordeez

My Late Vote would be Dovii or an Umbee.
Those Motherfockers Are mean and Get BIG


----------



## BUBBA

wrathofgeo said:


> what do you guys think is the most aggressive chiclid to go with?
> 
> thnx,
> george
> [snapback]352644[/snapback]​


I seen a Flower Horn that was a Mean Sucker.
I put my finger near the Tank at the Pet Store and it tried to attack ..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

BUBBA said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think is the most aggressive chiclid to go with?
> 
> thnx,
> george
> [snapback]352644[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I seen a Flower Horn that was a Mean Sucker.
> I put my finger near the Tank at the Pet Store and it tried to attack ..
> [snapback]900622[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

you should try changing the water in their tanks....now that is hard with a huge fish charging your hands and attacking the algae scrubber. lol


----------

